# Playing with puzzle



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*Charlie just looooooooves to play with puzzle *


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

ooohhhh he is so cuty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

adorable...I have one tiel that will sit and do that for hours if I would let him...he switches it all around in his mouth...you know like he is nibbling and turning it on all four sides...it is so cute.


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Aww that is so cute!! I would love pepsi to be interested in things like that when he is older, its adorable!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

You should so make a childrens book about what charlie has in his beak!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Charlie is such a sweetheart. I want to hug him.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Ezzie said:


> You should so make a childrens book about what charlie has in his beak!


another book! I made one about chewing  But I guess I could make another, but not right now


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Charlie is too cute for his own good. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Cassie said:


> Charlie is too cute for his own good. Give him a kiss for me.


I will, he fluffed up when I did and says thank you


----------

